# Bedingte Formatierung mit Bild verknüpfen, Excel



## SvenKrüger (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Frage schon mal bei Betriebssysteme gepostet, allerdings kam da nicht die Resonanz, wahrscheinlich war ich da falsch mit meinem Problem.

Mein Problem ist folgendes :

gibt es bei Excel die Möglichkeit, wenn ich eine Tabelle habe und darin eine Gültigkeitsprüfung habe und ein bestimmtes Element auswähle, das rechts daneben das dazu gehörige Bild erscheint ?

Eine Rohfassung der Datei habe ich mal angehängt. 

Ich möchte jetzt erreichen, das wenn ich bei Gerät ein Gerät im Drop Down Menu auswähle, das entsprechende Bild erscheint.

Vielen Dank 

Gruß Sven

P.S. Geht das nur mit VBA ? Falls ja habe ich wohl Pech gehabt


----------

